
Uber's HR chief steps down following racial discrimination probe - rainhacker
https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/11/uber-hr-chief-liane-hornsey-resigns-racial-discrimination-probe
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17504349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17504349)

------
SurrealSoul
"By now you'll have seen the news that I've decided to leave Uber. I know this
comes a little out of the blue for some of you, but I have been thinking about
this for a while"

"[she] resigned after a third-party firm investigated allegations that she
routinely dismissed internal racial discrimination complaints"

I don't really think failing a racial discrimination probe is "the straw that
breaks the camel's back" here

------
unclebucknasty
I think we need more positive stories about humanity.

